# How long does it take Varroa Mite to exit a dead-out



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bees are dead? No mites. That simple.

Apparently some do.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

Mites die with the bees.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Kidbeeyoz said:


> Do you have to fumigate the hive in someway or do anything with it before you restock it?


No.




Kidbeeyoz said:


> Do you have hives in America that never get treated with chemicals for mite control that continue to survive year after year?


Yes, some of us do. I have one hive that is now over ten years old, continually occupied by the same family of bees, naturally superseded.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

I have several hives at the three to four year mark and going strong. Same bees. No mite problems to speak of. Feral survivors - good strong bees. Most of the wild bees in my area died out or adapted to mites I can only assume.


----------

